# Milan, Kessie vuole lasciare il Barcellona. Si è proposto al Milan



## Tifo'o (29 Ottobre 2022)

Secondo quanto ripotato dalla Spagna, Kessie è scontento del suo utilizzo al Barcellona. Il giocatore della Costa D'Avorio vorrebbe lasciare i catalani già a gennio e si sarebbe proposto a diverse squadre italiane tra le quali il Milan.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dalla Spagna, Kessie è scontento del suo utilizzo al Barcellona. Il giocatore della Costa D'Avorio vorrebbe lasciare i catalani già a gennio e si sarebbe proposto a diverse squadre italiane tra le quali il Milan.



Gratis, liberato dal Barca e con uno stipendio di 3M, non 1 centesimo in più.
Prendere o lasciare.
Somaro!


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dalla Spagna, Kessie è scontento del suo utilizzo al Barcellona. Il giocatore della Costa D'Avorio vorrebbe lasciare i catalani già a gennio e si sarebbe proposto a diverse squadre italiane tra le quali il Milan.


"Barcelona FC player on loan to AC Milan"


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Ottobre 2022)

"Tranquilli, torno dal Qatar e sistemo tutto"

Ma Frankye guarda che la costa d'avorio non gioca ai mondiali

"Tranquilli, sistemo tutto quando torno"


----------



## Swaitak (29 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dalla Spagna, Kessie è scontento del suo utilizzo al Barcellona. Il giocatore della Costa D'Avorio vorrebbe lasciare i catalani già a gennio e si sarebbe proposto a diverse squadre italiane tra le quali il Milan.


frega poco delle cacate buoniste, per me con metà stipendio pagato dal farsa può tornare subito.


----------



## sunburn (29 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Gratis, liberato dal Barca e con uno stipendio di 3M, non 1 centesimo in più.


3 milioni? Pane e acqua e ruolo di vice-Vranckx.


----------



## Nomaduk (29 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Gratis, liberato dal Barca e con uno stipendio di 3M, non 1 centesimo in più.
> Prendere o lasciare.
> Somaro!


a 3,5 si può fare. non 1 euro di piu. tanto il resto c'è lo paga il barca. bennacer se accetta 3,5 ok altrimenti via. facciamo titolari kessie tonali.


----------



## Giangy (29 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dalla Spagna, Kessie è scontento del suo utilizzo al Barcellona. Il giocatore della Costa D'Avorio vorrebbe lasciare i catalani già a gennio e si sarebbe proposto a diverse squadre italiane tra le quali il Milan.


Basta di giocatori che vanno via per soldi, anche se Kessie è stato più utile di Dollarumma e il turco.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dalla Spagna, Kessie è scontento del suo utilizzo al Barcellona. Il giocatore della Costa D'Avorio vorrebbe lasciare i catalani già a gennio e si sarebbe proposto a diverse squadre italiane tra le quali il Milan.



Sarebbe fantastico. 

Ma non per lui, per la situazione in sé. Da rotolarsi in terra dalle risate per decenni.

Ti aspettiamo, Franck.


----------



## Stylox10 (29 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Gratis, liberato dal Barca e con uno stipendio di 3M, non 1 centesimo in più.
> Prendere o lasciare.
> Somaro!


E scuse pubbliche davanti a Casa Milan.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> 3 milioni? Pane e acqua e ruolo di vice-Vranckx.





Nomaduk ha scritto:


> a 3,5 si può fare. non 1 euro di piu. tanto il resto c'è lo paga il barca. bennacer se accetta 3,5 ok altrimenti via. facciamo titolari kessie tonali.





Stylox10 ha scritto:


> E scuse pubbliche davanti a Casa Milan.



Rilancio: licenziando anche lo stregone Atangana (che a quanto pare qualche ora fa ha contattato Maldini)


----------



## Coccosheva81 (29 Ottobre 2022)

Meme di Thanos
“Non potevi sopportare il tuo fallimento, e dove ti ha condotto? Di nuovo da me”


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Ottobre 2022)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> E scuse pubbliche davanti a Casa Milan.


In ginocchio sui ceci....


----------



## Nomaduk (29 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Rilancio: licenziando anche lo stregone Atangana (che a quanto pare qualche ora fa ha contattato Maldini)


Verranno con la coda fra le gambe.


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dalla Spagna, Kessie è scontento del suo utilizzo al Barcellona. Il giocatore della Costa D'Avorio vorrebbe lasciare i catalani già a gennio e si sarebbe proposto a diverse squadre italiane tra le quali il Milan.



si sarebbe proposto a diverse squadre italiane" già per questo non ce da rispondergli neanche al telefono.


----------



## malos (29 Ottobre 2022)

Andrà a fare coppia con la turca.


----------



## Kayl (29 Ottobre 2022)

È già della Juve. Più scontato della trama di un pornazzo


----------



## davoreb (29 Ottobre 2022)

Io lo riprenderei. E comunque un ottimo giocatore.

Fa anche da esempio a quello andati a cercare gloria altrove.


----------



## galianivatene (29 Ottobre 2022)

torna a casa Lessie


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Ottobre 2022)

Io lo riprenderei volentieri.


----------



## mabadi (29 Ottobre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> È già della Juve. Più scontato della trama di un pornazzo


dici che è così pazzo da andare il quel club oggi?


----------



## Kayl (29 Ottobre 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> dici che è così pazzo da andare il quel club oggi?


Pazzo no, cogl* sicuro


----------



## Raryof (29 Ottobre 2022)

Per me torna in prestito con ingaggio pagato a metà, 3,2 l'anno ma non so come faranno a sbolognarlo perché ha firmato un quadriennale con loro, forse lui lo ha sempre saputo, i soldi li prende là ma poi ritorna a casa, se succede è un capolavoro pure nostro che gli abbiamo dato un pacco che non avrebbe potuto fare bene e poi ce lo siamo ripresi gratis con ingaggio pure basso per il livello del giocatore che conosciamo alla perfezione.


----------



## David Drills (29 Ottobre 2022)

Non succede, ma se succede...


----------



## ROQ (29 Ottobre 2022)

concordo con le condizioni stringenti dettate dai più


----------



## Rickrossonero (29 Ottobre 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> dici che è così pazzo da andare il quel club oggi?


Occhio all'inter, che ormai sta facendo mercato solo con i parametri zero


----------



## rossonerosempre (29 Ottobre 2022)

Non siamo troppi la in mezzo poi? Che viene a fare il primo o l'ultimo dei centrocampisti? Far cambiare le gerarchie a gennaio crea malumori, per me sta bene dove sta.


----------



## Albijol (29 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dalla Spagna, Kessie è scontento del suo utilizzo al Barcellona. Il giocatore della Costa D'Avorio vorrebbe lasciare i catalani già a gennio e si sarebbe proposto a diverse squadre italiane tra le quali il Milan.



Kessie alla Juve quotato 1.01 e lo dico dall'anno scorso


----------



## @[email protected] (29 Ottobre 2022)

Tranquillo ti riprende il Milan appena sistema tutto...il karma


----------



## kekkopot (29 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dalla Spagna, Kessie è scontento del suo utilizzo al Barcellona. Il giocatore della Costa D'Avorio vorrebbe lasciare i catalani già a gennio e si sarebbe proposto a diverse squadre italiane tra le quali il Milan.


Non pensavo si pentisse cosi velocemente della sua scelta. Lo facevo molto più legato ai soldi e quindi contento anche delle panchine ma con il portafoglio gonfio.

P.S. Qui dentro lo avevamo previsto tutti.


----------



## Gamma (29 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dalla Spagna, Kessie è scontento del suo utilizzo al Barcellona. Il giocatore della Costa D'Avorio vorrebbe lasciare i catalani già a gennio e si sarebbe proposto a diverse squadre italiane tra le quali il Milan.


Magari.

Frega niente che sia partito a zero, ha dato e ci aiutato a tornare in CL e a vincere lo Scudetto (al contrario di Gigio e turco).
Poi ha scelto il Barcellona, mica l'Inter.

I suoi muscoli ci servirebbero, anche per avere alternative diverse in mezzo.

Io non credo mai a queste notizie, ad ogni modo, e dubito anche che lui ritorni dopo pochi mesi.
Più verosimile che finisca alla Juve o all'Inter.


----------



## bobbylukr (29 Ottobre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non pensavo si pentisse cosi velocemente della sua scelta. Lo facevo molto più legato ai soldi e quindi contento anche delle panchine ma con il portafoglio gonfio.
> 
> P.S. Qui dentro lo avevamo previsto tutti.


Beh ma secondo me mica rinuncia a nulla: il premio alla firma se lo tiene, lo stipendio se lo smezzano il Barca e l'altra squadra, figurati...


----------



## Blu71 (29 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dalla Spagna, Kessie è scontento del suo utilizzo al Barcellona. Il giocatore della Costa D'Avorio vorrebbe lasciare i catalani già a gennio e si sarebbe proposto a diverse squadre italiane tra le quali il Milan.



Per no grazie. Non amo i pentiti.


----------



## TheKombo (29 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dalla Spagna, Kessie è scontento del suo utilizzo al Barcellona. Il giocatore della Costa D'Avorio vorrebbe lasciare i catalani già a gennio e si sarebbe proposto a diverse squadre italiane tra le quali il Milan.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3707


Balla colossale....ma nel caso:
Sparati tu e il tuo procuratore!!!


----------



## Blu71 (29 Ottobre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Balla colossale....ma nel caso:
> Sparati tu e il tuo procuratore!!!


----------



## kipstar (29 Ottobre 2022)

a tutti quelli che sperano che torni...come il sottoscritto : non tornerà.....

imho.


----------



## evideon (29 Ottobre 2022)

Basta Kessie. È andato via. Ha fatto la sua scelta e noi siamo andati avanti. Tornare indietro è sempre un errore.


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Ottobre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non pensavo si pentisse cosi velocemente della sua scelta. Lo facevo molto più legato ai soldi e quindi contento anche delle panchine ma con il portafoglio gonfio.
> 
> P.S. Qui dentro lo avevamo previsto tutti.


 che centrasse Kessie con il tiki-taka un giorno forse lo spiegheranno.


----------



## uolfetto (29 Ottobre 2022)

Non ho nessun astio verso i giocatori che vanno via. Scelta legittima e si guarda avanti. Perciò non lo riprenderei manco gratis.


----------



## numero 3 (29 Ottobre 2022)

Lo rivorrei solo gratis al 100% con stipendio max 1 milione e visto che ciò non avverrà mai...
Ciao ciao...Vai pure alla Juve Inter o Roma dove ti eri già promesso prima del Milan


----------



## danjr (29 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dalla Spagna, Kessie è scontento del suo utilizzo al Barcellona. Il giocatore della Costa D'Avorio vorrebbe lasciare i catalani già a gennio e si sarebbe proposto a diverse squadre italiane tra le quali il Milan.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3707


Spero non sia vero che ci siamo proposti. 
Deve starsene il più lontano possibile


----------



## evideon (29 Ottobre 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non pensavo si pentisse cosi velocemente della sua scelta. Lo facevo molto più legato ai soldi e quindi contento anche delle panchine ma con il portafoglio gonfio.
> 
> P.S. Qui dentro lo avevamo previsto tutti.


Se il Barcellona avesse passato il girone di Champions probabilmente non si sarebbe lamentato. Evidentemente ha capito che li il ciclo si è già chiuso da un bel po'.


----------



## Stylox10 (29 Ottobre 2022)

Intanto anche stasera fa le bolle di sapone in panchina


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dalla Spagna, Kessie è scontento del suo utilizzo al Barcellona. Il giocatore della Costa D'Avorio vorrebbe lasciare i catalani già a gennio e si sarebbe proposto a diverse squadre italiane tra le quali il Milan.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3707


Dove pensava di andare con quei piedi? Il nuovo Alex Song


----------



## pazzomania (29 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dalla Spagna, Kessie è scontento del suo utilizzo al Barcellona. Il giocatore della Costa D'Avorio vorrebbe lasciare i catalani già a gennio e si sarebbe proposto a diverse squadre italiane tra le quali il Milan.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3707



Per carità.

Poi oh, se viene allo stipendio di Pobega.......

Non tornerebbe mai con la testa giusta...


----------



## danjr (29 Ottobre 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> dici che è così pazzo da andare il quel club oggi?


È andato a Barcellona..
Comunque da noi, con la squadra titolare al top, farebbe panchina.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Ottobre 2022)

mi interessa di Kessie quanto delle emorroidi di Donnarumma.

Vada dove vuole, a me non interessa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Ottobre 2022)

Avevo previsto che sarebbe tornato piagnucolando nel giro di due anni.
Così presto non me lo aspettavo


----------



## ILMAGO (29 Ottobre 2022)

Io lo prenderei solo in prestito gratuito con il 100% pagato di stipendio dal Barcelona. Non do 1 centesimo a Kessie a al suo procuratore, mi dispiace ragazzi.


----------



## chicagousait (29 Ottobre 2022)

Da noi solo gratis e in prestito. 
Resti a marcire sulla panchina del Barcellona. 

Chi è causa del suo male, pianga se stesso e il suo amico procuratore


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Ottobre 2022)

Andrà alla Juve


----------



## kYMERA (29 Ottobre 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Spero non sia vero che ci siamo proposti.
> Deve starsene il più lontano possibile


Si è proposto lui secondo questo articolo, non noi.


----------



## Djici (29 Ottobre 2022)

Io voglio prima di tutto che ne parli ufficialmente in mezzo alla stampa.
Poi ovviamente voglio una risposta di Maldini dove dice che dopo Salisburgo sbriga tutto 

Si sparasse (e lo dico ben sapendo che sarebbe utilissimo).
Ci potrei pensare solo de tornasse adnun ingaggio inferiore a quello percepito da noi e in caso di infortunio di uno dei nostri 4-5 centrocampisti centrali.


----------



## babsodiolinter (30 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> a 3,5 si può fare. non 1 euro di piu. tanto il resto c'è lo paga il barca. bennacer se accetta 3,5 ok altrimenti via. facciamo titolari kessie tonali.


Se non accettasse i 3.5 a gennaio lo si potrebbe proporre al barca una 40+kessie firmo ora...


----------



## sampapot (30 Ottobre 2022)

è la maledizione di chi ci lascia per soldi...turca, dollarumma e lui....ite ite, dicevano i latini


----------



## claudiop77 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dalla Spagna, Kessie è scontento del suo utilizzo al Barcellona. Il giocatore della Costa D'Avorio vorrebbe lasciare i catalani già a gennio e si sarebbe proposto a diverse squadre italiane tra le quali il Milan.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3707


Non mi dispiacerebbe, anche perché adesso abbiamo difficoltà a rinnovare pure Bennacer.
Però non tornerebbe come prima, andrebbe trattato come uno alla prima esperienza al Milan e non da "Presidente".

Detto questo, è più probabile che vada altrove.


----------



## Pit96 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Io al posto di Bennacer lo prenderei subito. Mi è sempre piaciuto di più lui dell'algerino. Ma dovrebbe ridursi l'ingaggio e non credo possa tornare


----------



## jacky (30 Ottobre 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Io al posto di Bennacer lo prenderei subito. Mi è sempre piaciuto di più lui dell'algerino. Ma dovrebbe ridursi l'ingaggio e non credo possa tornare


Perché dovrebbe ridursi l'ingaggio? Non vale i soldi che prende?
O anche noi tifosi stiamo trasformando il Milan nella squadra dei pezzenti che deve solo arricchire Eliott?
Vedo che molti si stan facendo fare il lavaggio del cervello, ma chiedere costantemente l'elemosina a Barca e Real non è la strada per tornare a vincere dove conta e non contro Cremonese e Spal.


----------



## Pit96 (30 Ottobre 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Perché dovrebbe ridursi l'ingaggio? Non vale i soldi che prende?
> O anche noi tifosi stiamo trasformando il Milan nella squadra dei pezzenti che deve solo arricchire Eliott?
> Vedo che molti si stan facendo fare il lavaggio del cervello, ma chiedere costantemente l'elemosina a Barca e Real non è la strada per tornare a vincere dove conta e non contro Cremonese e Spal.


Se non si riduce l'ingaggio non lo possiamo prendere. Altrimenti lo avremmo rinnovato a 6 milioni, semplice. Non è una questione di "li vale o non li vale", ma è la proprietà/dirigenza che non vogliono spendere più di un tot.


----------



## sunburn (30 Ottobre 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Perché dovrebbe ridursi l'ingaggio? Non vale i soldi che prende?


Se valesse i soldi che prende, sarebbe titolare nel Barcellona.
Non sarebbe neanche nella top 5 dei migliori centrocampisti della serie A, figuriamoci se possa essere il giocatore più pagato in Italia in assoluto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se valesse i soldi che prende, sarebbe titolare nel Barcellona.
> Non sarebbe neanche nella top 5 dei migliori centrocampisti della serie A, figuriamoci se possa essere il giocatore più pagato in Italia in assoluto.



Beh, 2 anni fa era sicuramente tra i primi 2 , forse anche il migliore cc in Italia.
Se davvero non ha 42 anni (  ) , con la testa libera potrebbe sicuramente tornare sul podio.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Per me quando sei al Milan, sei amatissimo dai tifosi ma lo lasci per soldi per andare a fare panchina non meriti più alcuna possibilità di ritorno.


----------



## RickyB83 (30 Ottobre 2022)

I ritorni al Milan non funzionano... Via via


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh, 2 anni fa era sicuramente tra i primi 2 , forse anche il migliore cc in Italia.
> Se davvero non ha 42 anni (  ) , con la testa libera potrebbe sicuramente tornare sul podio.



Vuoi qualche altro su cui sparare in combutta con il tuo sodale @KILPIN_91?


----------



## sunburn (30 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh, 2 anni fa era sicuramente tra i primi 2 , forse anche il migliore cc in Italia.
> Se davvero non ha 42 anni (  ) , con la testa libera potrebbe sicuramente tornare sul podio.


Però in pratica ha fatto solo quella stagione da centrocampista dominante. Ricordiamoci sempre che l’anno scorso ci è costato l’eliminazione dalla CL.
Attualmente ci farebbe comodo nelle rotazioni a centrocampo, ma non sarebbe titolare nella formazione tipo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vuoi qualche altro su cui sparare in combutta con il tuo sodale @KILPIN_91?



Direi che con il rinnovo inspiegabile del somaro krunic sono apposto fino al 2025  
Comunque se davero cedono Bennacer (ultimo anno per cederlo, se in estate non faranno movimenti poi sarà perso a 0€, la nostra specialità) abbiamo bisogno di un cc.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Però in pratica ha fatto solo quella stagione da centrocampista dominante. Ricordiamoci sempre che l’anno scorso ci è costato l’eliminazione dalla CL.
> Attualmente ci farebbe comodo nelle rotazioni a centrocampo, ma non sarebbe titolare nella formazione tipo.



Eh, era esploso proprio in quell'anno. Nella passata stagione però contribuì anche l'arbitro, non dimentichiamocelo  
Comunque non sono totalmente sicuro che finirebbe solamente nelle rotazioni. 
Dipende da come starà fisicamente.

Chissà se avrà imparato qualcosa durante gli allenamenti del barca, oltre a far volere i suoi compagni per 3-4 metri [cit. Pedri]


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Però in pratica ha fatto solo quella stagione da centrocampista dominante. Ricordiamoci sempre che l’anno scorso ci è costato l’eliminazione dalla CL.
> Attualmente* ci farebbe comodo* nelle rotazioni a centrocampo, ma non sarebbe titolare nella formazione tipo.



Mi auguro il suo ritorno


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Direi che con il rinnovo inspiegabile del somaro krunic sono apposto fino al 2025
> Comunque se davero cedono Bennacer (ultimo anno per cederlo, se in estate non faranno movimenti poi sarà perso a 0€, la nostra specialità) abbiamo bisogno di un cc.



Il fatto che ci potrebbe servire un centrocampista non significa che debba essere uno poco serio come Kessie.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che ci potrebbe servire un centrocampista non significa che debba essere uno poco serio come Kessie.



Non sappiamo come siano andate le trattative e soprattutto la cifra realmente offerta da Maldini&co
Ci basiamo solamente sulla sua dichiarazione che ci ha illuso, ma se non altro ha avuto il buon gusto di non fare come il cornutone turco.

A me non dispiacerebbe, soprattutto se il barca dovesse liberarlo a 0€ per evitare di pagare 7M annui per un panchinaro e vendersi anche i seggiolini del Campnou

Di certo preferirei ritrovarmi con lui piuttosto che con un "bello figo gu" 18enne.


----------



## Djici (30 Ottobre 2022)

Ha una clausola rescissoria di 500 mln e lo danno via in prestito


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non sappiamo come siano andate le trattative e soprattutto la cifra realmente offerta da Maldini&co
> Ci basiamo solamente sulla sua dichiarazione che ci ha illuso, ma se non altro ha avuto il buon gusto di non fare come il cornutone turco.
> 
> A me non dispiacerebbe, soprattutto se il barca dovesse liberarlo a 0€ per evitare di pagare 7M annui per un panchinaro e vendersi anche i seggiolini del Campnou
> ...



Potrebbe anche rivelarsi utile ma - per me - chi lascia il Milan *per libera scelta* non deve più tornare.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Potrebbe anche rivelarsi utile ma - per me - chi lascia il Milan *per libera scelta* non deve più tornare.


nemmeno Sheva e Kaka ?


----------



## El picinin (30 Ottobre 2022)

Se pensate che Maldini possa solo avere idea di riprenderlo non lo conoscete per nulla ,troppo rispetto per quello che è la storia del Milan,Kessie non ha rispettato nulla,Personalmente non brucerei la crescita di Pobega per riprendere lui.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> nemmeno Sheva e Kaka ?



Non accetto provocazioni.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Se pensate che Maldini possa solo avere idea di riprenderlo non lo conoscete per nulla ,troppo rispetto per quello che è la storia del Milan,*Kessie* *non* *ha rispettato nulla*,Personalmente non brucerei la crescita di Pobega per riprendere lui.



Concordo. Il rispetto per il Milan deve venire prima di tutto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Ottobre 2022)

Franco ma chi ti vuole? Goditi la panca e il tuo conto in banca.


----------



## Solo (30 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dalla Spagna, Kessie è scontento del suo utilizzo al Barcellona. Il giocatore della Costa D'Avorio vorrebbe lasciare i catalani già a gennio e si sarebbe proposto a diverse squadre italiane tra le quali il Milan.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3707


Lasciamo perdere. 

Fosse rimasto sarei stato contento, ma ora è il passato. 

Tra i titolari è stato sostituito da Tonali, che oltretutto è più qualitativo. 

Pobega è un altro fabbro, come lui. 

Per fare strada in Europa servono più giocatori tecnici. Guardiamo avanti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non accetto provocazioni.



Nemmeno Cristante che il prossimo anno potrebbe arrivare per una questione di liste?
O Cutrone?
O De Sciglio che sta giocando con i carcerati?
O Darmian, che tra l'altro sta giocando con le  ?

Pensa che uno di questi arriverà sicuramente, fossi in te cercherei una catena bella grossa per legarti ai cancelli di Milanello


----------



## El picinin (30 Ottobre 2022)

Tutto quello che viene dato di più ai 3 Milioni e grasso che cola,quello merita il Giocatore,per me Bennacer non più Di 4,e Leao non più di 5,5,questi valgono attualmente,pagarli di più e come andare a comprare una macchina e pagarla più del prezzo di listino.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nemmeno Cristante che il prossimo anno potrebbe arrivare per una questione di liste?
> O Cutrone?
> O De Sciglio che sta giocando con i carcerati?
> O Darmian, che tra l'altro sta giocando con le  ?
> ...



Noto con piacere che sei diventato procuratore anche @Swaitak 

In ogni caso io non ho la pretesa di sapere tutto e mi rimetto alle decisioni della dirigenza.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Noto con piacere che sei diventato procuratore anche @Swaitak
> 
> In ogni caso io non ho la pretesa di sapere tutto e mi rimetto alle decisioni della dirigenza.



Come tu ben sei io ricopro tutte le cariche, anche quella di presidente  
Poi soprattutto per quest'ultima carica nessuno noterebbe le differenze


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> _*Come tu ben sei io ricopro tutte le cariche*_, anche quella di presidente
> Poi soprattutto per quest'ultima carica nessuno noterebbe le differenze



Si, forse ti manca solo il titolo di tifoso Milanista


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Avessimo cambiato modo di giocare passando ad un fraseggio più tecnico vedi acquisto cdk adlii origi con inserimenti continui delle infinite mezzali di cui disponiamo l avrei skifato pure io kessie ma giochiamo ancora come l anno scorso ed allora un equilibratore in mezzo al campo ci serve anche numericamente a meno che non si buttino dentro i "futuribili" cosa che pioli mi sembra sia restio a fare
Questioni morali ed economiche ognuno ha la propria sensibilità kessie a noi non doveva niente è arrivato già affermato paperumma è stato creato dal milan


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (30 Ottobre 2022)

Gli direi "Si Frank se vuoi tornare chiama Leao e convincilo a rinnovare, una volta che avrà rinnovato, potrai tornare"
Ovviamente poi inizierei a tirarla per le lunghe e a dirgli "appena torno dalla Lidl sistemo tutto" e alla fine gli darei un bel calcio nel sedere. 

Via sto infame dal Milan.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si, forse ti manca solo il titolo di tifoso Milanista



Non ti posso certo dar torto!
Del resto, da un decennio il tifo si è mediocrizzato proprio come la squadra e si esulta anche per l'acquisto di anonimi 18-19enni e per aver sconfitto la temibile Dinamo Zagabria in CL.

Piuttosto che passare per un "tifoso" del genere, mi accontento di risultare non tifoso per tutti gli altri 
Fortuna che ora il vento sta cambiando e forse con la crescita della squadra, cambierà più di qualcosa...chissà


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non ti posso certo dar torto!
> _Del resto, da un decennio il tifo si è mediocrizzato proprio come la squadra e si esulta anche per l'acquisto di anonimi 18-19enni e per aver sconfitto la temibile Dinamo Zagabria in CL._
> 
> *Piuttosto che passare per un "tifoso" del genere, mi accontento di risultare non tifoso per tutti gli altri *
> Fortuna che ora il vento sta cambiando e forse con la crescita della squadra, si ritorni al tifo, quello vero.



_Io tifo Milan da qualche anno più di te e non mi sento affatto mediocrizzato. Ci sono dei cicli per tutti ed è troppo comodo sparare sulla squadra quando le cose non vanno bene. _

*Per il resto sei quasi credibile. *


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (30 Ottobre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Gli direi "Si Frank se vuoi tornare chiama Leao e convincilo a rinnovare, una volta che avrà rinnovato, potrai tornare"
> Ovviamente poi inizierei a tirarla per le lunghe e a dirgli "appena torno dalla Lidl sistemo tutto" e alla fine gli darei un bel calcio nel sedere.
> 
> Via sto infame dal Milan.


Di Baresi nel calcio non ce ne sono più
Sono curioso di vedere cosa farà tonali alla prima offertona


----------



## JoKeR (30 Ottobre 2022)

Uomo ridicolo, ma giocatore essenziale per il Milan e determinante in questa Serie A.
Torna a casa Frankie.


----------



## claudiop77 (30 Ottobre 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Se pensate che Maldini possa solo avere idea di riprenderlo non lo conoscete per nulla ,troppo rispetto per quello che è la storia del Milan,Kessie non ha rispettato nulla,Personalmente non brucerei la crescita di Pobega per riprendere lui.


Capisco il discorso e ci sta.
Però Pobega non si avvicina minimamente al suo livello, spero che arrivi qualcuno di valido o che lo diventi Vranckx.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> *Uomo ridicolo, *ma giocatore essenziale per il Milan e determinante in questa Serie A.
> Torna a casa Frankie.



Io mi fermo a uomo ridicolo per dire no al suo ritorno.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> _Io tifo Milan da qualche anno più di te e non mi sento affatto mediocrizzato. Ci sono dei cicli per tutti ed è troppo comodo sparare sulla squadra quando le cose non vanno bene. _
> 
> *Per il resto sei quasi credibile. *



Corsivo e in grassetto.
Stai facendo le selezioni per diventare ghost writers di Milan Channel?  

Tu non ti senti così, ma dalla perdita di Thiago Silva e Ibra del 2012 abbiamo avuto la caduta degli abissi e fino a qualche anno fa in tantissimi esultavano anche per gli acquisti del calibro di Jesè Sosa, Vangioni, Bertolacci e Kalinic. E nonostante gli ultimi 2 -3 anni e uno scudetto cucito sul petto, ancora tiriamo fuori i bandieroni per festeggiare l'arrivo di cdk, adli, vrnakks e i rinnovi di florenzi, messias e krunic  Per Dio, un pò di ambizione!


----------



## gabri65 (30 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Però in pratica ha fatto solo quella stagione da centrocampista dominante. Ricordiamoci sempre che l’anno scorso ci è costato l’eliminazione dalla CL.



Ancora 'sta storia? Veramente? Allora fanno bene a mandarci i sicari per buttare fuori la gente, tanto noi mistifichiamo tutto e ci autoincolpiamo.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Attualmente ci farebbe comodo nelle rotazioni a centrocampo, ma non sarebbe titolare nella formazione tipo.



Giusto, c'abbiamo Krunic.


----------



## Marilson (30 Ottobre 2022)

siete tutti troppo intelligenti per non capire che e' praticamente gia' alla juventus, o se proprio non va li' (dove serve come il pane) all'inter.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Ottobre 2022)

A 4 milioni, max 4 e mezzo lo riprenderei.
Non ci fa vincere la Champions ma per il campionato darebbe una grossa mano, sia subito che per gli anni a venire.


----------



## sunburn (30 Ottobre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ancora 'sta storia? Veramente? Allora fanno bene a mandarci i sicari per buttare fuori la gente, tanto noi mistifichiamo tutto e ci autoincolpiamo.


No, meglio continuare a far schifo e dare la colpa ai “poteri forti”. E non mi riferisco solo di calcio.


----------



## El picinin (30 Ottobre 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Capisco il discorso e ci sta.
> Però Pobega non si avvicina minimamente al suo lwivello, spero che arrivi qualcuno di valido o che lo diventi Vranckx.


Pobega al primo anno di Milan e più convincente di Kessie al primo anno.


----------



## JoKeR (30 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io mi fermo a uomo ridicolo per dire no al suo ritorno.


Avresti ragione, ma dal momento che non è Dollarumma o la turca io non sarei contrario al suo ritorno con ingaggio pagato dal Farsa.


----------



## Riccardo88 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Lo riprenderei pure io, vero, però il fatto che sia il quinto centrocampista al Barcellona (la seconda scelta fra i *panchinari*) mi preoccupa. 
1 anno in prestito va bene, ma per il futuro dobbiamo ambire di meglio. Come rincalzo di Bennacer e Tonali sarebbe buono, solo perché il nostro rincalzo attuale è Krunic..


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Avevo previsto che sarebbe tornato piagnucolando nel giro di due anni.
> Così presto non me lo aspettavo


Il Karma


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Ottobre 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Pobega al primo anno di Milan e più convincente di Kessie al primo anno.



Ti sblocco un ricordo: quando kessie arrivò al Milan non c'erano Ibra, Leao, Hernandez, Maignan, Tomori, Kalulu, Tonali, Bennacer e neanche Pioli ma...

Josè Sosa, Musacchio, Biglia, Borini, Kalinic, Josè Mauri, Antonelli, Locatelli, Conti, Montolivo e il bomberone Cutrone 
Più la ciliegina sulla torta: Montella e Gattuso come allenatori


----------



## El picinin (30 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ti sblocco un ricordo: quando kessie arrivò al Milan non c'erano Ibra, Leao, Hernandez, Maignan, Tomori, Kalulu, Tonali, Bennacer e neanche Pioli ma...
> 
> Josè Sosa, Musacchio, Biglia, Borini, Kalinic, Josè Mauri, Antonelli, Locatelli, Conti, Montolivo e il bomberone Cutrone
> Più la ciliegina sulla torta: Montella e Gattuso come allenatori


E lui rendeva alla stregua di quelli da te citati.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> No, meglio continuare a far schifo e dare la colpa ai “poteri forti”. E non mi riferisco solo di calcio.



Sì, certo, i "poteri forti" non esistono. Non esiste niente di illecito, chi indaga sulla juve è un fesso complottista e fare la Superlega non ha senso, la UEFA ha una condotta ineccepibile. La gente è invasata e vede il marcio dove non c'è.

Da tifoso milanista sarei per difendere la mia squadra anche contro l'evidenza (cosa che non faccio), ma evidentemente sono fuori di testa. Ma che perdo tempo a fare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Ottobre 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> E lui rendeva alla stregua di quelli da te citati.



Certamente. Ma con tutto quel casino societario e sportivo sarebbe stato difficilissimo emergere.
Pensa anche a Theo Hernandez che sotto la gestione Giampaolo era addirittura riserva nientepopodimeno di Ricardo Rodríguez!  

Ridendo e scherzando Kessie ha visto passare Montella, Gattuso e Giampaolo.
Un trittico di mediocri che avrebbe stroncato chiunque, persino giocatori come Haaland e Mbappè


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Non si torna indietro caro Franco.

Torno a colla d'Africa è risolvo tutto. 

Io non dimentico


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Corsivo e in grassetto.
> Stai facendo le selezioni per diventare ghost writers di Milan Channel?
> 
> Tu non ti senti così, ma dalla perdita di Thiago Silva e Ibra del 2012 abbiamo avuto la caduta degli abissi e fino a qualche anno fa in tantissimi esultavano anche per gli acquisti del calibro di Jesè Sosa, Vangioni, Bertolacci e Kalinic. E nonostante gli ultimi 2 -3 anni e uno scudetto cucito sul petto, ancora tiriamo fuori i bandieroni per festeggiare l'arrivo di cdk, adli, vrnakks e i rinnovi di florenzi, messias e krunic  Per Dio, un pò di ambizione!



Non sono colto come te per aspirare a tanto 

In ogni caso chi, come me, ha vissuto anche i primi anni ottanta - oltre che i trionfi con Silvio - sa bene che non bisogna deprimersi troppo né esaltarsi facilmente. Chi ha iniziato a seguire il Milan nell’epoca di Silvio ovviamente dopo il 2012 ha subito un trauma. Chi ha iniziato dopo il 2012 forse si accontenta di poco.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (30 Ottobre 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Di Baresi nel calcio non ce ne sono più
> Sono curioso di vedere cosa farà tonali alla prima offertona



Chissene di cosa farà Tonali. Se farà l'infame, verrà etichettato anche lui come tale.


----------



## Aron (30 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto ripotato dalla Spagna, Kessie è scontento del suo utilizzo al Barcellona. Il giocatore della Costa D'Avorio vorrebbe lasciare i catalani già a gennio e si sarebbe proposto a diverse squadre italiane tra le quali il Milan.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3707



Da riprendere subito.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Ottobre 2022)

Non so come siete messi voi che lo vorreste riprendere. Io personalmente se trovo la mia ragazza a letto con un altro non la prendo di nuovo


----------



## sampapot (31 Ottobre 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Non mi dispiacerebbe, anche perché adesso abbiamo difficoltà a rinnovare pure Bennacer.
> Però non tornerebbe come prima, andrebbe trattato come uno alla prima esperienza al Milan e non da "Presidente".
> 
> Detto questo, è più probabile che vada altrove.


spero che non torni...le minestre riscaldate sono sempre state un fallimento...Sacchi, Kakà e Sheva...anche se Kakà ha fatto benino


----------



## Gunnar67 (31 Ottobre 2022)

Servirebbe.


----------

